# Chainsaw Carvers In N.east Of England



## STORMRIDER (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

Im loving this forum having read through some brilliant stuff. This is my first post so please be gentle.

Im new to this game having only recently completed a basic chainsaw maintenance course for work on my site. I am in the process of constructing a fairly large bird of Prey Conservation Centre in the North East of England and am looking for a chainsaw carver to complete a couple of commissions for me. I am after some eagle type carvings completed with some possible education work at a later date with schools on site aswell.

If anyone knows of any such person I could contact I would greatly appreciate their details.

Sincerely,
Stuart Morris
Beamish Centre for Bird of Prey Conservation.
Tel: 00 44 (0)1207 233733
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Ironbark (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Stumbled on this website when I was looking for a Cannon bar dealer in the UK. 

www.ed-robinson.co.uk/


----------



## STORMRIDER (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for that IB. I spoke to Edd a while back, but unfortunately its not his type of carving. Ive respoken to him though and have been passed onto Peter Bowsher. Peter is now booked. Im lead to beleive that Peter is at the top of his game and I am guaranteed a top job. Ill post some pics when the work is done.

Regards 
STU


----------



## Ironbark (Jan 31, 2008)

Good, glad you've found a suitable person.


----------



## STORMRIDER (May 5, 2008)

Well people I have just had our sculpture completed by PETER BOWSHER (SCOTLAND). What else can I say but " FXXXXXG WOW!"

I sat and watched his work all day and was amazed at how a carver can pick out their outlines and shapes from what amounts to a big lump of wood with bark on it.

Originally I had specific design ideas as to what I wanted, but to be honest once I had spoken to Peter I decided to trust his judgement and let him get on with whatever he wanted. I am ecstatic because I now have a sculpture that I can proudly display at the entrance to my Bird of Prey Conservation Centre.

Now bare with me cause I cant get my photos on here at the moment. I will endeavour over the next few days to get them on properly.

STU


----------

